# HELP! Black sublimation ink turning out brown on tees



## newbiestu (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, can anyone help please? I'm a total newbie and am having lots of trouble getting my black ink to end up black on the t-shirts. Also photos come out with a slight sepia tone to them when heat pressed. 

I'm using an Auto clam press, model number HPD.ACL50 from heat presses direct. I've been having better results doing it at 400 degrees Fahrenheit for 35 seconds but still not great :-(. 

I'm using a Ricoh SG 2100N sublimation printer with refillable cartridges and the ink i use is called Photo plus dye sublimation ink from dyesubstuff.co.uk. 

The paper i have is XP4072A sublimation paper from xpres. 

I'd really appreciate any advice or help from anyone if possible. I'm running out of ideas here. 

Thanks very much


----------



## got the t shirt (Aug 29, 2016)

You need a custom ICC profile for the ink you are using.
The SG2100n was never designed to do Sublimation Printing and Sawgrass does not support it, but I also have one and I also have the same issue, my dodgy backyard supplier is unable to assist and the ICC profiles available online has not been able to correct my prints

Latest discovery is that my printer actually prints a light blue/grey background the entire page full, even though I am printing from Photshop with a transparrent background

Too many places sell these "out of the box" printing businesses and partner them with the SG2100n which is not capable of delivering the required results.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

absolutely correct Marinus. I have a 2100 and it's only good for cartoon graphics where it's not that important colour wise. I also have a 3100 which is spot on every time due to being able to have downloaded the 'powerdriver' from sawgrass. The 3100 is coming well down in price now though due to the virtuoso 400 being available so look for one of them Stuart. and buy proper inks, sawgrass or cobra are recommended, I use Sawgrass only.


----------

